# Elite Availability



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Local Best Buy indicates that they already have two Premiere Elites in the store room in the back, and the units will be available for purchase on Sunday, October 9th.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Good to know...wouldn't you think that Tivo would have availability online by Friday then?



Walter Lambert said:


> Local Best Buy indicates that they already have two Premiere Elites in the store room in the back, and the units will be available for purchase on Sunday, October 9th.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Great!!

Any info about extended warranties and cost?


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

Best Buy indicated that the price was the $499, and that discount coupons can not be applied to the purchase of a Tivo Premier Elite. I did not ask for any information on warranties.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Walter Lambert said:


> Best Buy indicated that the price was the $499, and that discount coupons can not be applied to the purchase of a Tivo Premier Elite. I did not ask for any information on warranties.


I've found the coupons depend on who you go to. If it doesn't explicitly say you can't use it on TiVo, and I get a salesperson to tell me that I can use it, then I'll be able to get the discount. Otherwise the manager will give the discount or corporate will do something like a gift card in the discount amount. This is how it's worked for me in the past. Once the sales rep tells me I can get the discount then I'm going to get it one way or another.
But if the sales people are trained right and tell me i can't use the coupon then I'll have no choice but to pay the $500 for it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nice, hopefully this is true and if so we should see an official announcement this week.


----------



## cmk0808 (Nov 7, 2010)

what coupon can you use on this from best buy? where is the coupon from/ where to get it?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cmk0808 said:


> what coupon can you use on this from best buy? where is the coupon from/ where to get it?


You can't use coupons for the Elite. It makes sense as they are probably getting a kickback from TiVo for activations of these devices since TiVo sells them at a loss.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rainwater said:


> You can't use coupons for the Elite. It makes sense as they are probably getting a kickback from TiVo for activations of these devices since TiVo sells them at a loss.


Maybe, but if the Elite isn't specifically excluded, I'm going to try. I think the wholesale price of the Elite is somewhere around $350-$375, so a retailer should have some wiggle room.

Can also hope that Amazon had a presale.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

cmk0808 said:


> what coupon can you use on this from best buy? where is the coupon from/ where to get it?


@rainwater:

You did not answer the question. The person did not ask if the coupon could be use on the Elite. The question is WHAT coupon are you talking about? Someone please answer the question that was posted.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

He I probably talking about the 10/12% or mover coupon.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...1218402123343&skuId=3438692&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is always a 10% OR 12% coupon out there for BestBuy. My problem is whenever I need one, the ones that I got in the mail have expired. So I have to pick them up off Ebay. Today I ordered a 10% coupon off Ebay for one dollar. If I can use it then that is great and I will save $50. if not then I'm only out a buck.

Of course half the time I get one off Ebay, a day or two before I plan to use it, I get some more in the mail from Best Buy.
Besides it can't hurt to try. I've received 10% or 12% off many items over the years that they weren't supposed to give a discount for but they weren't specifically excluded from the coupon. Once the sales person tells me I can use it, that's it. I will be getting the discount one way or another. It's just sometimes I've had to go through corporate office to get it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just got my 10% coupon in the mail good for October 5-10 so let's all pray for the 9th.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Just got my 10% coupon in the mail good for October 5-10 so let's all pray for the 9th.


 See. That is what I was talking about. I just ordered the one off eBay and now one will show up from BestBuy.

Edit: I forgot there is a holiday next Monday. I guess that is why they sent the coupons out.

Hopefully they go on sale on the 9th. I'll have to try and get to a BestBuy when they open. They will probably be gone pretty quick around here.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hey with two coupons you could grab 2.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm not going to go buy an Elite anytime soon at least my current plan (if my TivoHD completely dies I may change my mind), but are you guys on that Best Buy rewards program (which has a yearly fee IIRC)? Otherwise, I don't get any 10-12% off coupons.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

On the free rewards program. I definitely don't pay a fee for it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> I'm not going to go buy an Elite anytime soon at least my current plan (if my TivoHD completely dies I may change my mind), but are you guys on that Best Buy rewards program (which has a yearly fee IIRC)? Otherwise, I don't get any 10-12% off coupons.


I haven't paid a fee yet. I'm on the one that gives me 45 day return periods for my BestBuy purchases. I know as long as I purchase a certain amount over the course of a year they keep me in the program and they have never charged me a fee for it.



innocentfreak said:


> Hey with two coupons you could grab 2.


I was actually going to get two initially, but the more I thought about it the more it made no sense for me to do it since I really don't need that many tuners in my other room. So my plan is to purchase one and sell two of my Lifetime Premieres. But if they do release the Preview at retail I just might buy another Elite later and also get a Preview, then I would sell my last two Lifetime Premieres to pay for those.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Check out the store availablity before you get in the car Sunday morning. The BB website lists it as Magnolia stores only.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It has always been Magnolia only like the XL. They even mentioned it in their FCC filing. The question will be who else is carrying it. I assume Amazon will, but you never know if or when.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I think every BestBuy store around my area has a Magnolia section. I can't recall going into one without it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm only 2 of 6 Best Buys around here are Magnolia. It sucks since the new store they opened down the road isn't so I have to drive 20-30 minutes to check out 55"+ TVs.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I think every BestBuy store around my area has a Magnolia section. I can't recall going into one without it.


They only have 2-4 in every metro region. Over 1000 Best Buy stores nationwide, but only about 100 are mag stores.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> They only have 2-4 in every metro region. Over 1000 Best Buy stores nationwide, but only about 100 are mag stores.


I'm in the DC area. I did think of one I've been to that does not have a magnolia section. On my way home I pass four BestBuys and three of them have a magnolia section.

EDIT: I just checked the BestBuy website. Nine of the twelve stores I looked at have a Magnolia section in Northern VA. There are still more Best Buy stores in DC and Maryland(still the DC area) in this area and a few more in NorthernVA that also might have a Magnolia section.
If there are only 100 or so BestBuys that have Magnolia sections then we have a large percentage of them in the DC area.

So at least I have no shortage of Magnolia stores to choose from to get the Elite.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...1218402123343&skuId=3438692&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1


I clicked on that link and the price is $10,000.00  A bit too much for me.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I'm in the DC area. I did think of one I've been to that does not have a magnolia section. On my way home I pass four BestBuys and three of them have a magnolia section.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked the BestBuy website. Nine of the twelve stores I looked at have a Magnolia section in Northern VA. There are still more Best Buy stores in DC and Maryland(still the DC area) in this area and a few more in NorthernVA that also might have a Magnolia section.
> If there are only 100 or so BestBuys that have Magnolia sections then we have a large percentage of them in the DC area.
> ...


OK, dumb question time, what a Magnolia store?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Johncv said:


> OK, dumb question time, what a Magnolia store?


Usually a portion of the store that has the "high end" products (TVs, receivers, etc).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Johncv said:


> OK, dumb question time, what a Magnolia store?


It is a store inside a store essentially at Best Buy. They carry higher end home theater equipment than regular Best Buys. For example, most BBs only carry up to 55" TVs while Magnolia carries only the top end 50"+ so if you want a 65" plasma from best buy you find it in the magnolia sections. They also have their own section of the store with better lighting to compare the high end sets.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

tonestert said:


> I clicked on that link and the price is $10,000.00  A bit too much for me.


It should come down once the product is released.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> It is a store inside a store essentially at Best Buy. They carry higher end home theater equipment than regular Best Buys. For example, most BBs only carry up to 55" TVs while Magnolia carries only the top end 50"+ so if you want a 65" plasma from best buy you find it in the magnolia sections. They also have their own section of the store with better lighting to compare the high end sets.


It's not the size of the product that distinquishes it, but the higher end models from each manufacturer. You can get the Panasonic 66 inch ST30 at any Best Buy, but if you want the GT30 or VT30 (any size) it is only at the Mag store. Same with LED, you can get several 60" Sony or Samsung at any BB store, but if you want the Sony HX729, HX820 or the HX 929 (any size) it is only at the Mag store.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jrm01 said:


> It's not the size of the product that distinquishes it, but the higher end models from each manufacturer. You can get the Panasonic 66 inch ST30 at any Best Buy, but if you want the GT30 or VT30 (any size) it is only at the Mag store. Same with LED, you can get several 60" Sony or Samsung at any BB store, but if you want the Sony HX729, HX820 or the HX 929 (any size) it is only at the Mag store.


My store must be a new design then. It doesn't carry anything higher than 50" for the most part. Anything higher is always marked ship to store. Last time I looked they only had two LCDs that were over 50" and maybe 20 TVs total. They don't even have one of the Apple setups in the store.

I think it was one of the first of the new smaller store models.

I was talking to them when they did their grand opening this past year. I asked why they didn't take the old Circuit City space which was empty next door and the normal Best Buy size. I also asked why they chose to go with a non-Magnolia store considering the neighborhood especially since there is a HHGregg a few blocks away that carries the larger sets.

When the iPad 2 came out, they got 20. The other stores got over 200. They didn't even get the 64gb model or any of the 3G models at launch.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-premiere-hd-dvr-series4.php


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

So do you think there is a midnight embargo tonight and they just published the page early?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> So do you think there is a midnight embargo tonight and they just published the page early?


No idea but all of the normal TiVo bloggers have been awfully quiet!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> No idea but all of the normal TiVo bloggers have been awfully quiet!


If they are under embargo even with the page posting, they couldn't post until midnight.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Best Buy confirmed to me that the sale date is Sunday, 10/09. For those that got the recent coupons in the mail - they apply to all Magnolia products (which would include the Elite) and the Elite is NOT on the excluded products list.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Nice now assuming what other people have said they will only have 2 at each store. I guess I will have to make sure I get there early to guarantee mine. 

I have a feeling I will be competing with sbiller for one.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Nice now assuming what other people have said they will only have 2 at each store. I guess I will have to make sure I get there early to guarantee mine.
> 
> I have a feeling I will be competing with sbiller for one.


Neh... I will probably mail order it to avoid paying the sales tax. We're both in Tampa? On the other hand I will be tempted to head over to the S. Tampa Best Buy store and snag one on Sunday! ~Sam


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

sbiller said:


> Neh... I will probably mail order it to avoid paying the sales tax. We're both in Tampa? On the other hand I will be tempted to head over to the S. Tampa Best Buy store and snag one on Sunday! ~Sam


Yeah. I always forget S. Tampa is a Magnolia store since I usually hit Citrus or Brandon.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Nice now assuming what other people have said they will only have 2 at each store. I guess I will have to make sure I get there early to guarantee mine.
> 
> I have a feeling I will be competing with sbiller for one.


FWIW - I asked the rep to check availability for all the Magnolia stores in the region. Each store had 2. That's Northern Colorado, maybe Florida is different.

You can always call and see if they will hold one for you.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> FWIW - I asked the rep to check availability for all the Magnolia stores in the region. Each store had 2. That's Northern Colorado, maybe Florida is different.
> 
> You can always call and see if they will hold one for you.


Your coupon is for 10% off? Is it a Magnolia specific coupon or just a general store coupon?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

sbiller said:


> Your coupon is for 10% off? Is it a Magnolia specific coupon or just a general store coupon?


General coupon from the rewards program. There are limitations, but under the first category it says "and all Magnolia products" or something similar. I left the coupon in the car so I don't know the exact wording. I showed it at BB last night and they confirmed it would apply.

Coupons are good August 5 through 10.

(yes, 10% off)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Best Buy confirmed to me that the sale date is Sunday, 10/09. For those that got the recent coupons in the mail - they apply to all Magnolia products (which would include the Elite) and the Elite is NOT on the excluded products list.


Good to know. That should be a decent $50 savings with the coupon. Has there been any info yet on an extended warranty from Best Buy for the Elite?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Neh... I will probably mail order it to avoid paying the sales tax. We're both in Tampa? On the other hand I will be tempted to head over to the S. Tampa Best Buy store and snag one on Sunday! ~Sam


Crap! I forgot about the sales tax. Even more reason I need to use my coupon. At least between my gift cards and reward zone dollars my out of pocket cost for the unit should be zero. But I'll need to pay for most of the extended warranty if available.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Tangential question: Do those coupons work for a Playstation 3?


----------



## tunarollz (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

FWIW - according to my local Best Buy.

1. The Elite will be available at the Mag Stores this Sunday. I don't believe it, I think it is Monday, but we'll see.

2. Each Mag store has two on hand, but the ability to order more (4 day in store pick up)

3. It very possibly can be ordered from regular (non Mag store) locations for in-store pick up 4 days later.

4. The 10% off coupon should work.

5. The four year GSBT service plan should be $79.99.

I have used the 4-year GSBT plan once on a S3 that died after 3 1/2 years. They gave me a replacement THD XL and refunded the difference in price ($300). I was quite happy.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

The Elite is now available on Amazon from a vendor for $499 with free shipping.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> Just got my 10% coupon in the mail good for October 5-10 so let's all pray for the 9th.


Ok. I'm having a good life, I will pray on your behalf that your Best Buy has the Elite by the 9th.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jrm01 said:


> I have used the 4-year GSBT plan once on a S3 that died after 3 1/2 years. They gave me a replacement THD XL and refunded the difference in price ($300). I was quite happy.


Was your GSBT one time use or was this after they were unable to repair?


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Was your GSBT one time use or was this after they were unable to repair?


They actually never even try to repair them, just replace them. In my case since the S3 was no longer available they gave me the THD XL. I would have been happy with just that, but then they said I also would get the price difference ($500 vs. $800).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jrm01 said:


> They actually never even try to repair them, just replace them. In my case since the S3 was no longer available they gave me the THD XL. I would have been happy with just that, but then they said I also would get the price difference ($500 vs. $800).


Ok then they changed it. Back with my Series 2 they actually sent it off and then 2-3 weeks later told me it couldn't be fixed and I grabbed a new model off the shelf.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> 5. The four year GSBT service plan should be $79.99.


I'd wait to see if Tivo offers the 3 year plan for $40, as they do with other Premieres.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It depends on though if BB is one time use like TiVo.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> It depends on though if BB is one time use like TiVo.


If by one time use you mean that if it is exchanged one time then the policy is fulfilled and must be repurchased, then the answer is definately yes. If it were to be repaired however, it would continue in place.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

sbiller said:


> No idea but all of the normal TiVo bloggers have been awfully quiet!


Only because they've announced this product multiple times and my interest level is low. When I originally reached out to WeaKnees they couldn't confirm the date yet it was more of a ballpark (that was the earlier date, not the 10th). When the 10th date hit their site, I emailed TiVo and they had nothing to say at the time which led me to believe launch was coming soon. Given WeaKnees email blast last night indicating they have inventory in stock and will start shipping on the 10th, I now assume it to be a done deal.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> Only because they've announced this product multiple times and my interest level is low.


There isn't much to report on anyways since this is a Premiere with 4 tuners so everyone knows what it does (I guess moca is nice for some people). It will be more interesting if they can sell this to cable companies. It is such a high-end product, I don't think it will get too much interest at the consumer level.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rainwater said:


> There isn't much to report on anyways since this is a Premiere with 4 tuners so everyone knows what it does (I guess moca is nice for some people). It will be more interesting if they can sell this to cable companies. It is such a high-end product, I don't think it will get too much interest at the consumer level.


The Cable companies are the primary market for the Elite/Q. The Q is the house hub, the other rooms are the Previews.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I stopped at my local Best Buy Magnolia store this morning (South Tampa). The CSR confirmed that they have the Elite in stock and it will go on sale tomorrow. He said they have 7 Elite's in inventory and I shouldn't have a problem picking one up anytime tomorrow. I also received the 10% off email yesterday so I plan on picking it up for $450+Tax. 

~Sam


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

sbiller said:


> I shouldn't have a problem picking one up anytime tomorrow.


Only one?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbiller said:


> I stopped at my local Best Buy Magnolia store this morning (South Tampa). The CSR confirmed that they have the Elite in stock and it will go on sale tomorrow. He said they have 7 Elite's in inventory and I shouldn't have a problem picking one up anytime tomorrow. I also received the 10% off email yesterday so I plan on picking it up for $450+Tax.
> 
> ~Sam


So they actually know how many people are coming in to purchase Elites and how many each person will purchase? They could sell out in a few hours, a few days or a few weeks. They have no way of knowing how many will be sold.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So they actually know how many people are coming in to purchase Elites and how many each person will purchase? They could sell out in a few hours, a few days or a few weeks.


Or a few months...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> Only one?


Still trying to figure out a reason to buy two here lol. I keep trying to figure out someone who I could sell my TiVo HD with lifetime to.

I definitely am planning on picking mine up tomorrow. It will be interesting to see how it sells.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Still trying to figure out a reason to buy two here lol. I keep trying to figure out someone who I could sell my TiVo HD with lifetime to.
> 
> I definitely am planning on picking mine up tomorrow. It will be interesting to see how it sells.


I will pick up one tomorrow when Best Buy opens. I've sold some boxes and will still have fewer tuners with one Elite than I had a couple months ago.

I'd probably buy another Elite if I knew for sure that there will not be a retail version of the Premiere, but for now one will be enough.

I expect that the Elite sales volume will be very small - mostly to those of us here - I doubt that much of the public will even know the Elite is even an option (and many will complain of the price and/or lack of OTA).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I don't expect a ton of sales, but with limited stock it will be interesting to see if Best Buy sells out at all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I should be able to get to a BB with Magnolia when they open. This store usually gets more product then most of the other stores in Northern VA. So hopefully I won't have to drive to my second or third choices since I need to get back to my girlfriends so we can fire up th grill by noon.

With the 10% coupon and no interest financing for 18 months it should be a good deal. I just hope there are no issues with me getting MSD lifetime on another box. Otherwise I will need to sell two of my boxes before I can get lifetime on the Elite.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Didn't they up the msd discount to 10 boxes?


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Best Buy has now updated the price for the Elite to $499.98.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm waiting for Tivo to make it official, in the off chance they have some kind of upgrade offer like they did for Premieres. Probably not, but there's no rush.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I'm waiting for Tivo to make it official, in the off chance they have some kind of upgrade offer like they did for Premieres. Probably not, but there's no rush.


Unlikely, as this box is going to be targeted for home theatre types, not the average user. But, if they do, I figure it will be within the 30 day trial window, so I'll be OK. If they do one later, then it's just "early adopter tax".

I can't believe I'm awake now ... And I still have 5 hours before I can get the Elite. I feel like a kid at Christmas; I hope the Elite is more the cool toy than a pair of socks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Didn't they up the msd discount to 10 boxes?


Did they? If so then I won't have an issue.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

Anybody know when the Elite will be up on TiVo.com? Any disadvantages (e.g., eligibility of service discounts, warranty) to buying from Weaknees?

Thanks!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TivoInNY said:


> Anybody know when the Elite will be up on TiVo.com? Any disadvantages (e.g., eligibility of service discounts, warranty) to buying from Weaknees?
> 
> Thanks!


It will probably be up tomorrow I would guess with some type of announcement after midnight tonight.

No disadvantage unless TiVo ends up offering an upgrade deal like they did with the Premiere.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

Woke up this morning at 7:30am. Bestbuy.com was showing the Elite was in stock at my local store. Bought it using the in store pickup. Two hours later, got an email that the item is not in stock. Only option is to buy it online, or do ship to store. Either way gets it to me the 17th.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I picked one up from my local Best Buy this morning. Swapped an M-Card from my dying Series 3, activated with Lifetime, and now it's up and running and loading guide data. Nice that FiOS doesn't pair the cable cards like Comcast, etc. so I could move it myself without having to even contact Verizon.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

jay_man2 said:


> I picked one up mu local Best Buy this morning. Swapped an M-Card from my dying Series 3, activated with Lifetime, and now it's up and running and loading guide data. Nice that FiOS doesn't pair the cable cards like Comcast, etc. so I could move it myself without having to even contact Verizon.


Dont keep us in suspense, take some screen shots let us know what everything looks like. What is your overall impression of the new TiVo?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Don't keep us in suspense, take some screen shots let us know what everything looks like. What is your overall impression of the new TiVo?


The screens are documented at TiVo.com. I like having 4 tuners, and the THX Optimizer to adjust brightness, contrast, color and tint on your TV was interesting. And the TiVo iPad app made setting up my season passes really easy.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also dedicated thread on early impressions. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=476907&goto=newpost


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

jay_man2 said:


> I picked one up mu local Best Buy this morning. Swapped an M-Card from my dying Series 3, activated with Lifetime, and now it's up and running and loading guide data. Nice that FiOS doesn't pair the cable cards like Comcast, etc. so I could move it myself without having to even contact Verizon.


Best Buy doesn't require you to purchase a plan before leaving the store? Was the box a "brown box" as some others have posted?

Thanks


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Best Buy doesn't require you to purchase a plan before leaving the store? Was the box a "brown box" as some others have posted?
> 
> Thanks


brown box and no Best Buy doesn't sell the plan. You handle that when you activate the TiVo on TiVo.com.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> brown box and no Best Buy doesn't sell the plan. You handle that when you activate the TiVo on TiVo.com.


Thanks!

Hmm. I wonder why they went with the brown box.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hmm. I wonder why they went with the brown box.


Supposed to be targeted to custom installers rather then "Joe Consumer", so no fancy box. There is also supposed to be special education to make sure the purchaser knows the restrictions of the box (e.g. no OTA).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hmm. I wonder why they went with the brown box.


Not really designed for mass-market retail and it won't get mixed up with the Premiere and the XL on the shelf.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

weeknees.com now says:

"First Allocation is Committed. Order now for shipping by 10/14."


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tivo phone sales says that they will be able to sell the Elite later today, at the same time they are available on Tivo.com


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

Live on Tivo.com now, I wasn't given the option for an upgrade discount.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah looks like no upgrade offer this time. Oh well glad I grabbed mine yesterday at Best Buy.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah looks like no upgrade offer this time. Oh well glad I grabbed mine yesterday at Best Buy.


I grabbed one today on my lunch break. Was waiting to see if they offered something before opening it. I guess the wait is over.


----------

